# Shiny metalic images



## ipitythefool (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a company that can produce images with tiny little metal studs, they're not the traditional studs but more like little metal crystals that I've been seeing around. (It's not Swarovski)

I'm not making images but looking to spell words out with these little metal things.

Does anyone know a company that can do that?

Here's a sample of what i'm talking about


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

You might find helpful info in this post. It talks about buying the flatback studs individually and also companies who will do custom designs.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t7312.html


----------

